# Ro system question



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I bought a RO unit but have not set up yet. I like to know from those who have one, the tubing where the filtered water flows out, is there pressure to pump the water to a holding container or you have to let it flow downwards to a container. Sorry if this is a silly question, the reason why I ask, if it can flow to my holding tank then I need to buy a longer tube. The holding tank is about 25ft away from the RO unit and tap.


----------

